# Hello all from Montreal!



## jblair814 (Apr 2, 2019)

Good day brothers! 

So I'm brand spanking new to this forum and right glad am I that I've found it. I'm frequently on forums regarding my own personal hobbies (watches, airplanes) and one day it dawned on me to search if there was a Freemasonry forum - bingo! 

I'm a MM,  member of a local lodge here in Montreal, and have a wonderful group of brothers who I'm fortunate enough to share every third Thursday with - now with this network, it looks like my brotherhood may have just grown by a few thousand! 

I'm very much looking forward to the wisdom and fellowship that this new medium can offer. 

Fraternally yours,
Jordan 

PS: As a fun note, I've just returned from my first visit to the UK where I popped into the Grand Lodge in London and my jaw hit the floor - the history shouts from the walls of that place. Even made off with a nice new ring courtesy of Letchworth's shop   (pics attached)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## jblair814 (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you for your kind greetings brothers!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## banjoboy (Apr 9, 2019)

jblair814 said:


> Good day brothers!
> 
> So I'm brand spanking new to this forum and right glad am I that I've found it. I'm frequently on forums regarding my own personal hobbies (watches, airplanes) and one day it dawned on me to search if there was a Freemasonry forum - bingo!
> 
> ...


Greetings Brother! I also hail from Montreal... nice to have you aboard. Which Lodge are you in? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jblair814 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey there brother! Nice to meet a neighbour. I'm with #20 Kilwinning and yourself? Feel free to PM me directly. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith C (Apr 11, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum Brother!


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 16, 2019)

jblair814 said:


> PS: As a fun note, I've just returned from my first visit to the UK where I popped into the Grand Lodge in London and my jaw hit the floor - the history shouts from the walls of that place. Even made off with a nice new ring courtesy of Letchworth's shop   (pics attached)


Shame you didn't know about this Forum as I would have said "don't forget to pop in and say Hi to me". Oh well next time you're here.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome and great pics !


----------

